# Gore 1-21,1-22



## kingslug (Jan 24, 2017)

Finaly made it to Gore and...interesting place, big. As we all know..we need snow...so...it was all groomers except for Chatemiac which was totally bumped up, most interesting run there...so I did it a million times. Rumor, the steepest run was closed, Lies was open but I don't get the double D rating, not very steep. We spent  1.5 days there as we got bored the second day. Temps were warm, very foggy, soft snow. Its a big place and I guess when its covered the real Gore comes out. Lots of glades and the natural trails look interesting.


----------



## Tin (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice to see some pics from there. I'm assuming the second picture is the liftline that was famously poached a few years back?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2017)

Tin said:


> Nice to see some pics from there. I'm assuming the second picture is the liftline that was famously poached a few years back?



I don't think so, that liftline looks like Topridge; there are many other much steeper liftlines at Gore including the one you are referring to which I think is under the High Peaks chair.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 24, 2017)

Are these ever open?  seems like all the good runs look like this..although venturing into them might be a bit dangerouse..for the unprepared.


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 24, 2017)

They have a trail named double barrel and I think is under that Hawkeye chair, but haven't been there in years

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Jan 24, 2017)

And of course..they got 7 inches and counting...think I'll take up basket weaving....


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice recon.  Always wanted to check Gore out but want to wait for all those woods to open up.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 24, 2017)

Tin must be referring to Gorebit's Couloir. http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/128028-quot-Gore-bits-Couloir-quot 

Yes, Gore, like most hills, is much better with snow, the trees are great, lots of new ones too.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 24, 2017)

Always wanted to ski Gore but at this point probably never will.  We had planned on it when we had the Fox 44 card.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 25, 2017)

Gore is great when glades in play.. about 4 years ago we were there over xmas break and got 2' plus in a couple days. Mountain was 100% open and it was awesome. Glades off burnt ridge were the tits 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Drewster (Jan 25, 2017)

Tin and corn head what I believe you are both referring to is a trail called the Dark Side Glades. Great if you have 3+' of base of not you probably break a leg on the boulders . 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Jan 25, 2017)

Drewster said:


> Tin and corn head what I believe you are both referring to is a trail called the Dark Side Glades. Great if you have 3+' of base of not you probably break a leg on the boulders .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




No, there was a kid a few years ago who had a skied, and videoed, himself going down a couple of closed liftlines there with big cliffs and just airing it out. Ended up getting his season pass taken away. Video was all over the web.


This is not the original video but I believe it was the section at the very end. The guy went off the left side of it.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 25, 2017)

So...just read about the millions of dollars the state will spend on Gore and Whiteface to improve..things...no mention of upgrading snowmaking. The system looks pretty up to date but...I think that more will always be needed..as evident by recent conditions in the past few years. Amenities are nice but people come for the snow...its the end of January and they are still only open 70%. Its unfortunate but being able to cover an entire mountain will soon be a necessity. And these are BIG mountains.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2017)

Aren't some of the lift lines at Gore and Whiteface off limits due to trail mileage restrictions at those areas imposed by the Adirondack Park Service?  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Drewster (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm not sure about whiteface but gore has not reached its max number of tails that can be built. The biggest problem is ORDA, if they make improvements to gore they have to do them at ice face. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2017)

When Gore has natural snow their terrain and really bug vertical over 2200, I believe in one run steeps and glades beats everything in the Catskills and south Vermont to you get to Killington and north vermont. If they got the same sniw as Killington i they be huge popular place. And in my opinion better then k. 
But most years they get half the snow as k and unfortunately NY run's it so lots of political s stuff happens that doesn't make skiing snowboarding experience better. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 25, 2017)

Gore needs to increase their snowmaking capacity!


----------



## St. Jerry (Jan 25, 2017)

Tin said:


> No, there was a kid a few years ago who had a skied, and videoed, himself going down a couple of closed liftlines there with big cliffs and just airing it out. Ended up getting his season pass taken away. Video was all over the web.
> 
> 
> This is not the original video but I believe it was the section at the very end. The guy went off the left side of it.



Gorebits at 10 seconds and 1 min 20 seconds in.


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 30, 2017)

Skied Gore on 1/28 after about 4-5" falling overnight.  I was shocked at how small the lift lines were all day considering the parking lot was packed.  Chatiemac skied great as did Hawkeye.  I was with a friend and his kids so we didn't head into the glades off of Chatiemac but a lot of people were in there.  Also, bombing GS turns down Showcase was a ton of fun.  Rumor was open (they blew snow on it on Friday) but I skipped it (with friends and little kids).

I would say that Gore is a bit of a secret in the sense that the terrain is better than anything that Southern VT has to offer...they just don't seem to get as much (or make as much) snow and there is no retail/housing/etc. at the base. 

Sounds like they are going to totally redo the base lodge with the cash influx.


----------



## Drewster (Jan 30, 2017)

You mean my tax dollars! Not a influx of cash!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 30, 2017)

Drewster said:


> You mean my tax dollars! Not a influx of cash!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Unless you pay your taxes with something other than cash I mean cash influx.


----------



## Drewster (Jan 30, 2017)

State run mountain. State tax dollars, not private influx of money! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 30, 2017)

Drewster said:


> State run mountain. State tax dollars, not private influx of money!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I understand.  That said, it's still state $ going to improve state assets.  Would you prefer that your tax dollars go to improve the tappen zee bridge?  To be clear, I don't understand your point.  The State is going to spend their tax dollars somehow.  Would you rather they spend those dollars improving Gore or fixing pot holes on the Staten Island Expressway?

Either way...you don't have a lot of choice about paying taxes.


----------



## jgh1980 (Feb 28, 2017)

I absolutely loved Gore when I went a few years ago. Echo and Sagamore were my favorites and always empty.


----------

